# Brooklyn Nine Nine: Season 2 - DVD Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53185[/img] 
*Title: Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Season 2* 

*Movie:* :4stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars: 
*Extras:* :1star: 

*HTS Overall Score:*74




[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53193[/img]*Summary*
Last time we left the team detective Jake Peralta (Andy Samberg) was leaving the NYPD on a joint task force undercover assignment for the FBI. Upon exiting the show, Peralta confessed to high strung detective Amy Santiago (Melissa Fumero), that he actually had feelings for her and wish things had gone deeper in the past. The second season picks up almost 6 months later with Peralta returning to the 99nth precinct after successfully taking down the Italian mob. By the end of the first episode he’s back into full swing, reintegrating with his old buddies and getting down to way more trouble than he really should. That’s not to say that he doesn’t have the best of intentions behind those crazy antics, but let’s face it. Where Andy Samberg is, hijinks and sheer lunacy is sure to follow. 

“Brooklyn Nine-Nine” was easily one of my favorite shows last year, with a fantastic cast that just really meshed together. Andy Samberg is much more refined than his normal SNL jaunts, and blends in smoothly with the ensemble cast. Melissa Fumero is fantastic as the overly uptight, brown nosing detective Santiago, and Terry Crews steals laughs at every turn playing basically another version of his musclebound, but loveable crazy persona that’s made him hysterical on everything from Old Spice commercials to action movies. Andre Braugher took some time last season to really make an impression, as he was the “new” guy in the form of their superior officer Captain Holt, but this season he’s even better and funnier. While they played off his bland nature and emotionless face to get yucks last time, this go around they allow him more breathing room to play tricks back on Peralta as well as forming some relationships of his own.

New characters are introduced, most notable being Kyra Sedgwick as Captain Holt’s arch nemesis, Madeline Wuntch. Some of Holt’s funnier moments come from the constant awkward back and forth banter between the two higher ups, and her inclusion into the series sets up the finale where we actually have to say goodbye to him. Interestingly, last season was more episodic than this season, as the creators decided that they wanted more serialized arcs for the season. Santiagoe and Peralta have to come to grips with the latent attraction in their love/hate relationship, Holt and Wuntch have their ongoing feud, and we get to see a more sensitive side to Boyle and Rosa. Gina, who was so psychotic as to be almost annoying, actually becomes much more relatable, and even a little sympathetic by the middle of the season.

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53201[/img]
This is not to say that the season is flawless. Many of the serialized arcs felt a bit awkward and blunt. Last season Peralta was a raving lunatic with some serious issues, but this time he has to go through the fires of relationship issues, and the results aren’t always flattering. Before he was almost always humorous, but in many ways his relationship issues make him more pitiable than humorous, and make you wonder about his mental capacities to do his job (and not in the “haha!” type of way). Rosa and Boyle haven’t made much headway in their weird obsessed/hatred standoff, but instead seemed to drift apart, even if the emphasis was more development on that front. Last, but not least, I felt as if some of the “shock” humor was gone. There are more than enough sly jabs and over the top antics to keep my rolling on the floor, but I wasn’t turning as purple in the face as I did last season, as some of the antics didn’t feel as impactful due to the newness wearing off.

All criticisms aside, “Brooklyn Nine-Nine” still stands as one of the funniest improve/sitcom/office comedies on the air right now. Samberg and friends obviously have a blast working together as you can see the chemistry oozing from every poor. Terry Crews is a personal favorite of mine in just about every episode as he hams it up with gusto, while still staying seemingly mature and down to earth. Captain Holt will be greatly missed going into season 3, but we can only hope that the new replacement can fill those very large shoes. 




*Rating:* 

Not Rated


*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53209[/img]"Brooklyn Nine-Nine” is another hi definition show that’s unfortunately been skipped over for a Blu-ray release and is instead relegated to a standard definition DVD release instead. Presented in its original aspect ratio of 1.78:1, the show looks pretty good on DVD with only a few issues to mar the presentation. Shot with a gritty and urban feel to it, the color palette is a tad muted, and bathed in gray tones, it still has plenty of detail to it and doesn’t look too desaturated, with the exception of a few of the city scenes. Detail is solid except for around the faces and bodies of the cast as I noticed some pixelation and mild blocking around edges. The background looks fine, but if you look closely you can see the artifacting around the people faces (most noticeable) and other areas of the body as well. Skin tones look rather natural and the contrast levels are pleasing in presentation. A solid B+. 









*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53217[/img]much like season one, the 5.1 Dolby Digital audio for Season 2 is really more a glorified 3.1 track, as the surround channels don’t exactly have a lot to work with and tend to stay dormant most of the time. the majority of the work is based on those front 3 channels with some oomph in the LFE department for the more boisterous moments (like Rosa smashing a window with her bare hands, or a garbage truck smashing through a brick retaining wall). Dialog is crisp and clean, localized in the center channel as expected. The track features some nice panning effects in certain scenes, but really just focuses on the dialogue and loony bin "action" moments from our goofy main characters. now, while I said there isn't a LOT of surround activity, there is certainly some decent diffusion of ambient effects. cars in the background of New York city, doors shutting and some office mumbling in the background all come through just fine with those side channels. LFE is punchy, but never aggressive, and adds a nice bit of weight to the score as well as a few crashes, booms and bangs. 



*Extras* :1star: 
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=53225[/img]
• Deleted Scenes 











*Overall:* :4stars:

“Brooklyn Nine-Nine has kept up with a great follow-up to their freshman season, adding in some nice serialized storytelling, some of which is hit or miss, along with their trademark wit. Andy Samberg as Jake Peralta is more fleshed out and relatable, while the other characters get more room to fill in story gaps. Especially Rosa, Boyle and even Gina. I felt the show stumbled a few times in their implementation of the more serialized events, but the funny moments more than made up for those bumps along the way. Audio and video wise, it’s another solid DVD release from NBC Universal, and despite the disappointing lack of extras, the show comes very highly recommended. 


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Andy Samberg, Terry Crews, Andre Braugher
Created by: Daniel J. Goor, Michael Schur
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 MPEG 2
Audio: English: Dolby Digital Stereo 5.1
Studio: NBC Universal
Rated: Not Rated
Runtime: 495 minutes
DVD Release Date: Sept 8th, 2013



*Buy Brooklyn Nine-Nine: Season 2 DVD on Amazon*



*Recommendation: Must Watch​*







More about Mike


----------

